# Fiddler crabs



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

I came upon a herd of fiddler crabs recently. They were on the beach and while I wouldn't call it easy, I did manage to chase down and capture a few.
What species should one target with these delectable critters?
How do you keep them alive once captured?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

sheepshead, redfish, black drum will all eat them. I have had pinfish eat them before. Keep them in a regular bucket and in some shade and they should be fine. If you want to keep them extended periods of time just got to make sure they don't get too hot or too cold and have a source for water and snacks.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Crabs are good bait!


----------

